# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bán 2 nguồn 48 VDC 35 A của hãng Emerson .

## Nam CNC

-----             Rao bán 2 nguồn Emerson USA ( made in china ) -48 VDC , 35A , 1740 W , điện vào 220VAC 

**** Chết em , nguồn điện âm à nha , test nguồn chưa test đầu ra , đợi em xử lí tốt rồi tính sau với các bác nhé.

-----            Nguồn cực kì nhỏ gọn dài 270 , 90x90 , quạt giải nhiệt , đèn báo đầy đủ, em đã test lên nguồn ok , nguồn còn khá mới, đẹp trai.











------made in china , nhưng đầy đủ tiêu chuẩn an toàn của nhiều nước nhé từ châu âu đến USA luôn. Do em nó được thiết kế ráp nhanh nên không có domino gắn dây như các nguồn công nghiệp khác, các bác hàn dây vào xài ( cực tí xíu ) là ok. Em đã test lên nguồn đầy đủ.


Giá 1 em là 700K ( bao ship ) 

Nam 0908415648

----------


## yeucongnghe

Up cho bác bán nhanh..........

----------


## blueocean

He he, nhờ em nhắc đó bác  :Smile: 
Theo lý thuyết thì đấu ngược ra nguồn dương nhưng cần lưu ý xem cọc dương của nó có đấu mass chung không. Để ở ngoài test ok nhưng khi gắn vào tủ điện nó chung mas nối đất đầu âm chập với dương của nguồn khác là xịt đùng  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuanlm

Ko vấn đề gì đâu Nam maria ơi. Dùng bình thường. Ko ai lấy dương nguồn đi nối mass đâu.

----------


## blueocean

> Ko vấn đề gì đâu Nam maria ơi. Dùng bình thường. Ko ai lấy dương nguồn đi nối mass đâu.


Ủa sao lại không bác? Bên viễn thông họ cắm luôn cái cọc dương nguồn DC hệ thống xuống đất mà bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ủa sao lại không bác? Bên viễn thông họ cắm luôn cái cọc dương nguồn DC hệ thống xuống đất mà bác.


Có đấy, + nối mass là bình thường trong cao tần vì nó giảm điện dung ký sinh trong các con công suất bức xạ cao tần (cái ni là ngày xưa các con sò vỏ sắt, chứ bây giờ có còn không nữa)

----------


## huyquynhbk

Bác NamCNC có con nguồn nào 60-68VDC dòng tầm 15A k nhỉ?

----------


## Nam CNC

có 57 V thôi, hình như bác Kem solero còn đó , thử hỏi bác ấy xem.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Nam CNC

nguồn không nối max với + như bác blueocean nghĩ, nhưng em đang bị vướng tài liệu có 3 dây tín hiệu điều khiển ở giữa , kết nối thế nào cho nó lên nguồn đây , em chưa biết , em sẽ cập nhật thêm , có bác Tuấn và Blueocean đặt hàng nếu em nó lên nguồn . Đèn báo lên, quạt chạy mà chưa lên V thấy ghét.....bác  Nhat Son ới cứu em.

----------


## thuhanoi

> nguồn không nối max với + như bác blueocean nghĩ, nhưng em đang bị vướng tài liệu có 3 dây tín hiệu điều khiển ở giữa , kết nối thế nào cho nó lên nguồn đây , em chưa biết , em sẽ cập nhật thêm , có bác Tuấn và Blueocean đặt hàng nếu em nó lên nguồn . Đèn báo lên, quạt chạy mà chưa lên V thấy ghét.....bác  Nhat Son ới cứu em.


Chỉ một số it đời cũ nối + với mass thôi. Còn cái vụ điện áp ra  bác hỏi thử bác anhxco thử, nguồn này chạy ngon quá nhưng mấy cái driver bèo  như của em thì hắn chẳng them chơi, công nhận nguồn của bác đẹp thật

----------


## Tuanlm

> Có đấy, + nối mass là bình thường trong cao tần vì nó giảm điện dung ký sinh trong các con công suất bức xạ cao tần (cái ni là ngày xưa các con sò vỏ sắt, chứ bây giờ có còn không nữa)


Trong trường hợp có sử dụng điện áp đối xứng thôi, lúc đó nối mass (+) của nguồn "Âm" là điểm tham chiếu 0v.  :Smile:

----------


## marl

> -----             Rao bán 2 nguồn Emerson USA ( made in china ) -48 VDC , 35A , 1740 W , điện vào 220VAC 
> 
> **** Chết em , nguồn điện âm à nha , test nguồn chưa test đầu ra , đợi em xử lí tốt rồi tính sau với các bác nhé.
> 
> -----            Nguồn cực kì nhỏ gọn dài 270 , 90x90 , quạt giải nhiệt , đèn báo đầy đủ, em đã test lên nguồn ok , nguồn còn khá mới, đẹp trai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nguồn này là nguồn hay dùng cho viễn thông các bác dùng cẩn thận kẻo nhầm cực.

----------


## anhxco

Các nguoknf viễn thông hầu như đều dùng nguồn âm, thường thì chân dương sẽ đc nối vỏ luôn, một số nguồn thì có thiết kế mở có thể dùng tùy ý theo cách đấu và cho chỉnh thông số trong phần mềm để dễ phân biệt nguồn âm hay nguồn dương luôn, như e có con nguồn eltek thì theo kiểu này. Nguồn âm mà cực dương đã đc nối võ sẳn khi dùng nên cẩn thận là đc, vì anh e ta hay nối  bỏ với mass.

----------


## solero

Bác vui lòng chọc cái que đo vào cọc (+) và vỏ nguồn, Sau đó đảo que đo xem cả 2 lượt đo điện trở có về 0 không ạ?

----------


## ít nói

Nguồn viễn thông này. Cụ nào rành điện tử có thể biến nó thành bộ cấp nguồn 0-48v

----------


## marl

> -----             Rao bán 2 nguồn Emerson USA ( made in china ) -48 VDC , 35A , 1740 W , điện vào 220VAC 
> 
> **** Chết em , nguồn điện âm à nha , test nguồn chưa test đầu ra , đợi em xử lí tốt rồi tính sau với các bác nhé.
> 
> -----            Nguồn cực kì nhỏ gọn dài 270 , 90x90 , quạt giải nhiệt , đèn báo đầy đủ, em đã test lên nguồn ok , nguồn còn khá mới, đẹp trai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nếu bác ở HN thì để lại cho em cả hai bộ nguồn với giá 300k, em mang về em chế cháo dùng vào việc khác.

----------


## Nam CNC

Nguồn này cả 2 cực dương và âm không nối vỏ nhé , vấn đề là có 1 số chân điều khiển , em không tìm ra tài liệu để kích nó lên nguồn , chứ nó lên nguồn thì vẫn có cực âm và dương thì như nguồn bình thường thôi mà.


Xin lỗi bác Marl em không bán giá ve chai , buồn buồn mở ra bán fed với tụ cũng dư tiền .


Cả 2 nguồn em cho đi Đà Nẵng cho anh em nghiên cứu cho nó lên nguồn rồi, em thì mù đặc điện tử , ra ngoài đó bác Anhxco giúp 1 tay nhé, em hậu tạ bác sau.

----------


## anhxco

> Nguồn này cả 2 cực dương và âm không nối vỏ nhé , vấn đề là có 1 số chân điều khiển , em không tìm ra tài liệu để kích nó lên nguồn , chứ nó lên nguồn thì vẫn có cực âm và dương thì như nguồn bình thường thôi mà.
> 
> 
> Xin lỗi bác Marl em không bán giá ve chai , buồn buồn mở ra bán fed với tụ cũng dư tiền .
> 
> 
> Cả 2 nguồn em cho đi Đà Nẵng cho anh em nghiên cứu cho nó lên nguồn rồi, em thì mù đặc điện tử , ra ngoài đó bác Anhxco giúp 1 tay nhé, em hậu tạ bác sau.


hi bác, cơ khí thì e chịu chứ thứ này e phá tốt  :Smile: , mà sao bác gửi xa xôi vậy ạ. Thực tế mấy con nguồn này thường phải tìm đc specs, chứ không thì cũng khó mần gì đc với nó bác ạ. để e hỏi cụ google thử.

----------


## marl

> Nguồn này cả 2 cực dương và âm không nối vỏ nhé , vấn đề là có 1 số chân điều khiển , em không tìm ra tài liệu để kích nó lên nguồn , chứ nó lên nguồn thì vẫn có cực âm và dương thì như nguồn bình thường thôi mà.
> 
> 
> Xin lỗi bác Marl em không bán giá ve chai , buồn buồn mở ra bán fed với tụ cũng dư tiền .
> 
> 
> Cả 2 nguồn em cho đi Đà Nẵng cho anh em nghiên cứu cho nó lên nguồn rồi, em thì mù đặc điện tử , ra ngoài đó bác Anhxco giúp 1 tay nhé, em hậu tạ bác sau.


giá ve chai chỉ 50k 1 chiếc thôi.

----------


## Tuanlm

Nam Mafia coi lại chế độ hương khói đi nha. Mấy bữa nay bị sao búa tạ đập hoài.  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## marl

> Nam Mafia coi lại chế độ hương khói đi nha. Mấy bữa nay bị sao búa tạ đập hoài.


Sao búa tạ sẽ chiếu vào bất cứ người nào khi đến giờ, đến ngày, đến tháng, đến năm. Bác cứ cho em ngày tháng năm sinh của bác em sẽ tính cho.

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì em mời bác marl đi mua ve chai đi , mua em chi cho mắc công ra giá cao.

----------


## anhxco

> giá ve chai chỉ 50k 1 chiếc thôi.


Bác mua đâu rẻ vậy, em mua ve chai mạch rẻ rẻ cũng 80-120k/kg mà không biết sống chết, bộ nguồn như vậy e nghĩ cũng tầm 2 kg à.

----------


## Tuanlm

> vậy thì em mời bác marl đi mua ve chai đi , mua em chi cho mắc công ra giá cao.


Anh em "Bờ Rồ" tụi mình gây thù chuốc oán ở đâu đến nỗi người ta kéo tới nhà vậy Nam Mafia?

----------


## marl

Các bác đi mua đồ mà cứ thấy cái nguồn -48V là các bác cứ lướt đi cho em nhờ. Nó là nguồn chuyên dụng cho viễn thông, hệ thống cấp nguồn cho viễn thông nó khác hoàn toàn. Các bác cứ thấy -48V/35A là sướng rồi nhưng các bác chẳng hiểu gì cả cứ ôm về đề buôn thôi. Bác nên bán cho các đơn vị viễn thông ấy hi vọng còn gỡ được vốn, chứ chế cháo cnc không dùng được đâu. Hic hic đã có 1 người ôm bom.

80-120k/kg là đắt.

----------


## anhxco

> Các bác đi mua đồ mà cứ thấy cái nguồn -48V là các bác cứ lướt đi cho em nhờ. Nó là nguồn chuyên dụng cho viễn thông, hệ thống cấp nguồn cho viễn thông nó khác hoàn toàn. Các bác cứ thấy -48V/35A là sướng rồi nhưng các bác chẳng hiểu gì cả cứ ôm về đề buôn thôi. Bác nên bán cho các đơn vị viễn thông ấy hi vọng còn gỡ được vốn, chứ chế cháo cnc không dùng được đâu. Hic hic đã có 1 người ôm bom.
> 
> 80-120k/kg là đắt.


em cũng ôm cả mớ nè bác, bác phân tích kỹ hơn chút sao mà khác và sao mà không dùng đc ạ.
Bác giúp e chỉ cái chổ bác mua rẻ rẻ đc k, chổ e có 1-2 chổ bán phế liệu lạoi này thôi, mua thế là còn rẻ đấy bác ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Các bác đi mua đồ mà cứ thấy cái nguồn -48V là các bác cứ lướt đi cho em nhờ. Nó là nguồn chuyên dụng cho viễn thông, hệ thống cấp nguồn cho viễn thông nó khác hoàn toàn. Các bác cứ thấy -48V/35A là sướng rồi nhưng các bác chẳng hiểu gì cả cứ ôm về đề buôn thôi. Bác nên bán cho các đơn vị viễn thông ấy hi vọng còn gỡ được vốn, chứ chế cháo cnc không dùng được đâu. Hic hic đã có 1 người ôm bom.
> 
> 80-120k/kg là đắt.


Nếu driver chạy áp cao cỡ 48V thì xài cái này là ok chứ à. Em thấy nó  tuyệt đó chứ

----------


## Tuanlm

> Nếu driver chạy áp cao cỡ 48V thì xài cái này là ok chứ à. Em thấy nó  tuyệt đó chứ


Có khác chăng là độ ổn định cao hơn thôi.

----------


## lekimhung

@anhxco: bác làm bên viễn thông cho em hỏi tí vì nghĩ chưa ra, nếu dủng nguồn này thì thiết bị bên ngành VT nối mass theo kiểu gì ạ? Hay là cứ nối mass cực + hà bác.

----------


## anhxco

> @anhxco: bác làm bên viễn thông cho em hỏi tí vì nghĩ chưa ra, nếu dủng nguồn này thì thiết bị bên ngành VT nối mass theo kiểu gì ạ? Hay là cứ nối mass cực + hà bác.


E thì làm hơi liên quan thôi, theo e biết thì đại loại đúng như bác nói ạ

----------

lekimhung

----------


## Tuanlm

@anhcox: Hôm trước đi HN, cv lu bù quá quên gọi lại cho em. Sorry nhé  :Smile:

----------


## marl

> Nếu driver chạy áp cao cỡ 48V thì xài cái này là ok chứ à. Em thấy nó  tuyệt đó chứ


Đấu nối tiếp 2 cái nguồn 24V ấy

----------


## lekimhung

> Đấu nối tiếp 2 cái nguồn 24V ấy


Nguồn xung nó có noise filter sao nối tiếp được bác.

----------


## marl

> Nguồn xung nó có noise filter sao nối tiếp được bác.


Đấu nối tiếp đầu ra 24V thành 48V mà đấu như đấu nối tiếp các cục pin ấy (-) (+-) (+)

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đấu nối tiếp 2 cái nguồn 24V ấy


Bác này không hiểu mình nói gì mà trả lời vô trách nhiệm

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bác này không hiểu mình nói gì mà trả lời vô trách nhiệm


Sách vở dạy như vậy mà anh Thu  :Big Grin:  hii hii

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## lekimhung

> Đấu nối tiếp đầu ra 24V thành 48V mà đấu như đấu nối tiếp các cục pin ấy (-) (+-) (+)


Em hiểu ý bác nhưng bác chưa hiểu ý em à, em muốn hỏi là khi nối tiếp như vậy thì bộ noise filter trên 2 cái nguồn nó đụng nhau có ảnh hưởng gì không à.

----------


## Khoa C3

Tại hôm nay trời trở lạnh đây mà.

----------


## Nam CNC

Đi đâu cũng thấy mấy cha té giếng vậy ta ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Tạo thêm cơ hội cho các cụ sờ pam tăng công lực đới  :Embarrassment:

----------

nhatson

----------


## lekimhung

Mấy cha nội này spam lung tung quá, em đang hỏi kỹ thuật mà mấy cha vô spam khói không à.

----------


## Nam CNC

mệt ông Hưng quá , người thật việc thật , mai lấy 2 cái nguồn giống nhau thử 1 lần xem , ngày trước bác Phuchnd kể làm hoài mà cũng không sao , bác Ngocanh đã làm với 2 cái nguồn xung em bán cho bác ấy vẫn ok. Đừng có nhát , thành công nhất là thất bại nhiều nhất mà.... Bác Cu Cả nói thế.

----------

lekimhung

----------


## terminaterx300

nối nguồn hình như thằng xexus granitedevice có nói đó, cắm bình thường nhưng con nguồn nào volt thấp hơn xe ăn dòng nhiều hơn

----------

lekimhung

----------


## lekimhung

Cám ơn 2 bác, nhưng chưa tìm ra câu trả lời hợp lý thì em sẽ không thử.

----------


## minhtriet

> Cám ơn 2 bác, nhưng chưa tìm ra câu trả lời hợp lý thì em sẽ không thử.


Bác thắc mắc vụ noise filter? Thật ra cái NF này mắc ở nguồn điện sơ cấp 220V vào, trong khi đường thứ cấp 24V lại cách ly với sơ cấp cho nên bác nối tiếp ko có vấn đề gì.

----------


## lekimhung

> Bác thắc mắc vụ noise filter? Thật ra cái NF này mắc ở nguồn điện sơ cấp 220V vào, trong khi đường thứ cấp 24V lại cách ly với sơ cấp cho nên bác nối tiếp ko có vấn đề gì.


Nó cũng nối với GND mà bác.

----------


## minhtriet

> Nó cũng nối với GND mà bác.


Vụ NF nối với GND thì có liên quan gì 2 nguồn nối tiếp đâu bác?

----------


## lekimhung

> Vụ NF nối với GND thì có liên quan gì 2 nguồn nối tiếp đâu bác?


220v đi qua gnd nguồn này vào 24v+ nguồn kia sao bác.

----------


## minhtriet

> 220v đi qua gnd nguồn này vào 24v+ nguồn kia sao bác.


Thứ nhất là sơ cấp và thứ cấp trong trường hợp này là 2 nguồn cách ly, độc lập cho nên 1 đầu nguồn này đụng vào đầu nguồn kia sẽ ko có vấn đề gì vì với 1 dây thì ko có dòng điện chạy qua. VD bạn có 2 viên pin thì dí 1 trong 2 cực của viên này với 1 trong 2 cực của viên khác cũng ko có vấn đề gì, hoặc là bạn lấy 1 trong 2 đầu viên pin chạm vào 1 trong 2 đường nguồn điện lưới cũng ko có vấn đề gì luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## lekimhung

> Thứ nhất là sơ cấp và thứ cấp trong trường hợp này là 2 nguồn cách ly, độc lập cho nên 1 đầu nguồn này đụng vào đầu nguồn kia sẽ ko có vấn đề gì vì với 1 dây thì ko có dòng điện chạy qua. VD bạn có 2 viên pin thì dí 1 trong 2 cực của viên này với 1 trong 2 cực của viên khác cũng ko có vấn đề gì, hoặc là bạn lấy 1 trong 2 đầu viên pin chạm vào 1 trong 2 đường nguồn điện lưới cũng ko có vấn đề gì luôn


Nhưng có 1 vấn đề ở đây là bộ NF nó làm cho đầu 0v cũng bị nhiễm điện mà, nên bác để tay vào nguồn thứ cấp cũng nghe tê tê à, khi nối gnd của nguồn này với đầu 24v+ nguồn kia thì giống như bác đấu 1 bộ NF thay vì xuống GND thì lại cho lên 24v+. Việc này em không biết có ảnh hưởng tới hồi tiếp trong cái nguồn đó không à.

----------


## minhtriet

> Nhưng có 1 vấn đề ở đây là bộ NF nó làm cho đầu 0v cũng bị nhiễm điện mà, nên bác để tay vào nguồn thứ cấp cũng nghe tê tê à, khi nối gnd của nguồn này với đầu 24v+ nguồn kia thì giống như bác đấu 1 bộ NF thay vì xuống GND thì lại cho lên 24v+. Việc này em không biết có ảnh hưởng tới hồi tiếp trong cái nguồn đó không à.


Khi bác sờ vào vỏ hay là "GND" thì bị tê tê do chân bác tiếp xúc với mặt đất nên có dòng điện đi qua cơ thể bác. Nhưng trong bộ nguồn đó thì nó lại ko có dòng điện đi từ sơ sang thứ được cho nên cái vụ "tê tê" đó sẽ không tồn tại, chỉ khi bác sờ vào nó mới tạo ra mà thôi  :Big Grin: 
Nếu bác dùng một biến áp cách ly 220-220V gắn trước bộ nguồn đó thì bác sờ vào vỏ bộ nguồn xung sẽ không còn vụ tê tê nữa  :Big Grin:

----------


## lekimhung

> Khi bác sờ vào vỏ hay là "GND" thì bị tê tê do chân bác tiếp xúc với mặt đất nên có dòng điện đi qua cơ thể bác. Nhưng trong bộ nguồn đó thì nó lại ko có dòng điện đi từ sơ sang thứ được cho nên cái vụ "tê tê" đó sẽ không tồn tại, chỉ khi bác sờ vào nó mới tạo ra mà thôi 
> Nếu bác dùng một biến áp cách ly 220-220V gắn trước bộ nguồn đó thì bác sờ vào vỏ bộ nguồn xung sẽ không còn vụ tê tê nữa


Ý em nói là cái nguồn 1 bị nhiễm 220v vào chân 0v, nối với chân 24v nguồn 2 => chân 24v nguồn này bị nhiễm 220v à. Em là em sợ chỗ đó thội à.

----------


## lekimhung

Tất nhiên là cái NF tụ nó nhỏ thôi, nhưng mà nguyên tắc thì em thấy không ổn à.

----------


## minhtriet

> Tất nhiên là cái NF tụ nó nhỏ thôi, nhưng mà nguyên tắc thì em thấy không ổn à.


Bởi vì bạn chưa nắm rõ cơ bản của điện nên bạn mới lo vậy thôi. 
Bạn có hiểu vì sao khi chúng ta đi chân đất mà sờ vào dây nóng của điện lưới sẽ bị giật, còn nếu dùng gián tiếp của một cái biến áp cách ly 220V-220V, sẽ không bị giật?
Nói chung phải có dòng điện chạy qua thì lúc đó mới gây ảnh hưởng...

----------


## lekimhung

> Bởi vì bạn chưa nắm rõ cơ bản của điện nên bạn mới lo vậy thôi. 
> Bạn có hiểu vì sao khi chúng ta đi chân đất mà sờ vào dây nóng của điện lưới sẽ bị giật, còn nếu dùng gián tiếp của một cái biến áp cách ly 220V-220V, sẽ không bị giật?
> Nói chung phải có dòng điện chạy qua thì lúc đó mới gây ảnh hưởng...


Bị giật hoài sao không hiểu được bác, dể mà. Nhưng cũng lo à.

----------


## lekimhung

Nhưng mà có mấy người làm rồi chắc không sao nhỉ. Có gan làm liều vậy.

----------


## mortasin

> Nhưng mà có mấy người làm rồi chắc không sao nhỉ. Có gan làm liều vậy.


@Kimhung : anh cứ làm thử xem , bùm thì em chỉ cho chỗ sửa cục nguồn này , có ông anh quen chuyên sửa nguồn này cho viễn thông ,

cục nguồn này nhìn cũng ngon , nhưng mà xài thì khoai lắm vì bên viễn thông xài toàn thiết bị dạng module , cắm phát là chạy , ông bạn em muốn sửa nó lúc đầu phải mượn nguyên 1 dàn thiết bị để giả lập nguồn cho trạm viễn thông để test.  Sửa 1 lần cả mấy trăm cái mà nó nổ thấy thương, nghe mấy ông viễn thông nói nguồn âm là chỉ để chống sét thôi chứ cũng y như nguồn dương hà , tuy nhiên nó là đang module nên không có catalogue thì không nên thử 

vo kho của Viettel hay VNPT nó quăng mấy cục này như cái núi , CB 1 pha , 3 pha của hãng Nader nữa ,nhìn kinh khủng lắm như chụp hình hay chôm là được khuyến mãi thêm mấy cuốn lịch nên không dám hic , mấy cha nhà nước xài tiền như rác 

br

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## solero

> Em hiểu ý bác nhưng bác chưa hiểu ý em à, em muốn hỏi là khi nối tiếp như vậy thì bộ noise filter trên 2 cái nguồn nó đụng nhau có ảnh hưởng gì không à.


NF nó lọc đầu vào chứ đầu ra nó là DC rồi. Bác cứ xem nó là 2 cái ắc quy rồi nối (nếu nguồn nối -V vào vỏ nguồn (GND) thì cần cẩn thận). 
Em có cục WIFI nó dùng adapter 48v. Hỏng nguồn kiếm mãi chả đc nối 2 cục adapter 24v chạy mãi chả sao.

----------


## lekimhung

> @Kimhung : anh cứ làm thử xem , bùm thì em chỉ cho chỗ sửa cục nguồn này , có ông anh quen chuyên sửa nguồn này cho viễn thông ,
> 
> cục nguồn này nhìn cũng ngon , nhưng mà xài thì khoai lắm vì bên viễn thông xài toàn thiết bị dạng module , cắm phát là chạy , ông bạn em muốn sửa nó lúc đầu phải mượn nguyên 1 dàn thiết bị để giả lập nguồn cho trạm viễn thông để test.  Sửa 1 lần cả mấy trăm cái mà nó nổ thấy thương, nghe mấy ông viễn thông nói nguồn âm là chỉ để chống sét thôi chứ cũng y như nguồn dương hà , tuy nhiên nó là đang module nên không có catalogue thì không nên thử 
> 
> vo kho của Viettel hay VNPT nó quăng mấy cục này như cái núi , CB 1 pha , 3 pha của hãng Nader nữa ,nhìn kinh khủng lắm như chụp hình hay chôm là được khuyến mãi thêm mấy cuốn lịch nên không dám hic , mấy cha nhà nước xài tiền như rác 
> 
> br







> NF nó lọc đầu vào chứ đầu ra nó là DC rồi. Bác cứ xem nó là 2 cái ắc quy rồi nối (nếu nguồn nối -V vào vỏ nguồn (GND) thì cần cẩn thận). 
> Em có cục WIFI nó dùng adapter 48v. Hỏng nguồn kiếm mãi chả đc nối 2 cục adapter 24v chạy mãi chả sao.


Cám ơn tất cả mọi người, em thì hỏi 1 đằng nhưng muốn làm 1 nẻo à, chứ không cần 48v làm gi, chỉ định hỏi xem có ok không rồi ra nhật tảo mua 2 cái nguồn PC củ, 12v 15a hoặc 20a gì đó giá ve chai về ghép lại thành 24v thôi mừ. xem coi có ngon hơn cái nguồn TQ 24v 15a giá 320k không à.

Nếu gép được thì bác nào cần 48v thì ghép lại 4 cái thì ông Nam CNC ổng ế hàng liền à.

----------


## anhxco

> Cám ơn tất cả mọi người, em thì hỏi 1 đằng nhưng muốn làm 1 nẻo à, chứ không cần 48v làm gi, chỉ định hỏi xem có ok không rồi ra nhật tảo mua 2 cái nguồn PC củ, 12v 15a hoặc 20a gì đó giá ve chai về ghép lại thành 24v thôi mừ. xem coi có ngon hơn cái nguồn TQ 24v 15a giá 320k không à.
> 
> Nếu gép được thì bác nào cần 48v thì ghép lại 4 cái thì ông Nam CNC ổng ế hàng liền à.


hi`hi`, cái vụ NF bác đừng lo, nguồn cách ly mà, đầu vào và đầu ra k liên quan gì nhau cả.
Cái vụ nối tiếp e thấy thế này, bác muốn nối tiếp tốt thì phải chọn các nguồn giống nhau, sau đó nối tiếp không tốt bằng nguồn thiết kế áp sẵn hay là nối // vì noise nhiều hơn, e nghĩ cần phải có thêm lọc đầu ra ( bác cứ tưởng tượng noise của mỗi nguồn sẽ đc cộng vào đấy.

----------


## ít nói

> Cám ơn tất cả mọi người, em thì hỏi 1 đằng nhưng muốn làm 1 nẻo à, chứ không cần 48v làm gi, chỉ định hỏi xem có ok không rồi ra nhật tảo mua 2 cái nguồn PC củ, 12v 15a hoặc 20a gì đó giá ve chai về ghép lại thành 24v thôi mừ. xem coi có ngon hơn cái nguồn TQ 24v 15a giá 320k không à.
> 
> Nếu gép được thì bác nào cần 48v thì ghép lại 4 cái thì ông Nam CNC ổng ế hàng liền à.


Nguồn pc có thể độ lên được 48v mà . có nhiều cách để chế .sao phải mắc nối tiếp. Với a nhỏ thì các cụ mắc nối tiếp chả vấn đề gì tải tầm 10 a mắc thử xem sao

----------

lekimhung

----------


## anhxco

> Nguồn pc có thể độ lên được 48v mà . có nhiều cách để chế .sao phải mắc nối tiếp. Với a nhỏ thì các cụ mắc nối tiếp chả vấn đề gì tải tầm 10 a mắc thử xem sao


Cụ itnoi cho e xin cái hướng dẫn độ bộ nguồn máy tính thành 48v nhé, e cần 5a thôi à.
Thanks

----------


## lekimhung

Em nhát gan lắm cụ ơi, hổng có rành mấy cái vụ 200v nữa, nên hổng có dám độ, nghe nói nguồn PC cũ tầm 50k thôi à, thấy rẽ nên ham, nếu gép được thì có cái 24v 15a giá 100k là quá ngon rồi. Nếu cụ nào độ được nguồn PC lên 48v cho em cái hướng dẫn, cũng tầm 5a như bác anhxco thôi.

----------


## anhxco

> Em nhát gan lắm cụ ơi, hổng có rành mấy cái vụ 200v nữa, nên hổng có dám độ, nghe nói nguồn PC cũ tầm 50k thôi à, thấy rẽ nên ham, nếu gép được thì có cái 24v 15a giá 100k là quá ngon rồi. Nếu cụ nào độ được nguồn PC lên 48v cho em cái hướng dẫn, cũng tầm 5a như bác anhxco thôi.


Về việc nối tiếp 2 nguồn như e nói lúc trước, bác cứ mạnh dạn làm, e nghĩ ok, có điều bác nên làm thêm cái mạch lọc LC đầu ra 24V, còn không nối tụ không cũng đc. Cái vụ 48v kia e ngóng bác itnoi.

----------

lekimhung

----------


## ít nói

http://www.dientuvietnam.net/forums/...t/index10.html

 Trước vẫn làm theo topic này lâu rồi ko sờ . nói chung hồi đó làm xong chạy tốt

----------


## ít nói

Bài viết có link nên mod đang duyệt anh em đợi nhé .

----------


## diy1102

> Em nhát gan lắm cụ ơi, hổng có rành mấy cái vụ 200v nữa, nên hổng có dám độ, nghe nói nguồn PC cũ tầm 50k thôi à, thấy rẽ nên ham, nếu gép được thì có cái 24v 15a giá 100k là quá ngon rồi. Nếu cụ nào độ được nguồn PC lên 48v cho em cái hướng dẫn, cũng tầm 5a như bác anhxco thôi.


Vụ 24v thì em làm nhiều rồi. Mua mấy nguồn đồng bộ 50, 40k về đấu nối tiếp là ok. Với điều kiện 2 nguồn này pải mắc trên một tấm nhựa k cho mass gặp nhau là ok.
48v thì em chỉ test với 1, 2a tùy từng nguồn máy tính sẽ có chân -12v. Nối -12v với + 12v là đc 24, nối tiếp 2 nguồn đc 48, nhưng dòng -12v thường chỉ vài a. Còn mod lại thì e đã thử nhưng chưa đến nới đến chốn vì nó cũng phức tạp vì pải thay đổi số vòng dây trong quận cảm, thay tụ, bỏ chức năng hạn dõng quá tải gì gì đó ạ.

----------

lekimhung

----------


## ít nói

Mình đã làm thành công đc cái vụ này: từ nguồn ATX máy tính chỉnh lại một xíu để tạo ra nguồn đối xứng +/-20V mà ko cần phải quấn lại biến áp. Tuy ko hiểu rõ về nguồn ATX cho lắm nhưng chủ yếu là mình làm theo kinh nghiệm. Thấy mọi người quan tâm nên mình cũng xin đc hướng dẫn để mọi người cùng tham khảo, các gì sai sót xin mọi người góp ý:
Trước tiên, các bạn hãy đọc thật kĩ lại toppic này từ đầu và toppic " Nghich nguồn ATX" :. và tìm hiểu một tí về IC dao động TL494 là có thể dễ dàng chế lại nguồn ATX thành nguồn ATX như mong muốn. 
Đầu tiên, bạn phải biết tối thiểu hóa mạch điện: gỡ hầu hết các linh kiện liên quan đến ngõ ra 5V, 3,3V, -12V và hàn chân 4 xuống mass để vô hiệu hóa mạch bảo vệ… ta đc mạch điện như thế này:

Khi đó đường ra 12V sẽ tăng lên một ít (nguồn mình thử thì nó tăng lêm khoảng 22V thì phải? ) do điện các điện trở hồi tiếp từ đường 5V, 3.3V.... bị thay đổi. 
Các bạn chú ý các chân sau của TL494 : 
Chân 1 là chân hồi tiếp ( điều khiển PWM dao động ?) khi áp chân 1 xuống thấp (0V) thì áp ra sẽ cực đại ( hình như duty =50%?  :Big Grin:  ) do đó muốn áp ra “tăng hoặc giảm” thì ta sẽ “giảm hoặc tăng” trở hồi tiếp để cho áp hồi tiếp về chân 1 (494) “giảm hoặc tăng” 
Chân 4 của IC là chân điều khiển ON/OFF : khi nó xuống mức thấp (0V) thì mạch sẽ dao động còn áp dâng lên cao thì nó sẽ “nghỉ ngơi” . Do đó, để cho mạch luôn hoạt động mà ko bị mạch “protect” làm phiền thì bạn hàn chân này xuống mass (hoặc điện trở nhỏ xuống mass) Hoặc bạn cũng có thể chế nó thành cái swish ON/OFF cũng đc.
Chân 5,6 nối với tụ và trở tạo thành mạch dao động ( tự tìm hiểu)
Chân 2 là chân lấy áp chuẩn so sánh : áp chân 2 tăng hoặc giảm thì áp ra cũng sẽ tăng hoặc giảm.
/* thôi trước hết bạn tìm hiểu như vậy đã rồi mình sẽ nói tiếp làm như thế nào để có nguồn +/- như ý */

Khi đã “phá” thành công để ngõ ra 12V cũ thành khoảng 22V là coi như xong “bước 1” ta sẽ tiếp tục phá tiếp (B2):
Nguyên tắc đẻ tạo ra nguồn +/- 20V của tui như sau: Lấy 2 đầu +/- 12VAC (ở BAX) và điểm mass chỉnh lưu để đc nguồn đối xứng còn đường ra 5V cũ giữ lại đẻ hồi tiếp về chân 1. Khi đó áp ra ngõ 5V sẽ thành khoảng 10V( Có thể dùng để chạy quạt tản nhiệt, và lấy ra để chạy motơ khoang…) còn diod của đường 3.3V ,-12V vứt hết. Cụ thể cách làm như sau: hơi rắc rối nhỉ???
Bước 2: ta lại phá đường 12V, sửa lại đường 5V: 
Rút hết tụ điện điod và cả cuộn xuyến có liên quan đến đường 12V và cả trở hồi tiếp về chân 1) gắn lại diod của đường 5V (đừng có vứt thật cái cuộn xuyến đó nge ,còn dùng nữa đó  :Big Grin:  ) từ “chân giữa” của diod ko cần cho qua cuộn xuyến cũng đc (có thì càng tốt) lọc tụ. Lúc nãy quên nói cái này: phải thay bằng mấy con tụ có giá chịu đựng áp cao hơn chứ ko thì nó nỗ VL đó, tui bị rồi  :Big Grin: ) Rồi lọc bằng tụ. từ đầu ra ta nối lại con trở hồi tiếp cũ của đường 5V về chân 1( Lúc này áp tăng hay giảm quên mất ko rõ nữa) các bạn cứ đo thử. Ra đc khoảng 10V là đc. Nếu “ áp lớn hơn hoặc nhỏ hơn” thì ta thay trở “lớn hơn hoặc nhỏ hơn” để có đc khoảng 10V là OK
Bước 3: Lấy 2 đầu +/-12VAC của BAX chỉnh lưu lọc lại để có đc nguồn +/-:
Ta gắn lại diod đôi để chình lưu +VCC. Ta cần có con điod đôi khác có Anod chung (NPN) để chỉnh lưu –VCC. Con điod này có thể tự chế bằng 2 con diod xung rồi bắt zô tản nhiệt (có cách ly). Tiếp theo là lọc bằng tụ. Ta sẽ dùng lại cục xuyến mà khi nãy vứt đi đem quấn lại thành 2 cuộn đều nhau để lọc cho 2 đường VCC. Chú ý chiều của dòng điện chạy quanh lõi xuyến là cùng chiều nhé . Sau đó lọc lại bằng tụ, cắm điện,đo áp, coi chừng nỗ nữa  :Big Grin: 
B4: kiểm tra lại, đo áp ra nó như thế nào. Chỉnh lại xíu( Cái này chỉnh theo kinh ... kinh nghiệm thôi  :Big Grin:  ) Các bạn chỉnh lại trở hồi tiếp, điện áp chuẩn ở chân 2 (hình như tui chình còn 1,5V thì phải) có thể là nên giản tần số dao động xuống xíu( tui chưa thử) Chỉnh đến khi nào có đc áp như yêu cầu là đc
Mình biết các mình làm chưa đúng lắm, còn nhiều vấn đề có thể thiếu sót nhưng quan trọng là mình đã làm như thế và đã chạy tốt. Các bạn hãy tìm hiểu “thật kỹ” rồi thử nhé. Chúc thành công !
nguồn dientuvietnam

----------

anhxco

----------


## ít nói

một bộ nguồn sau khi độ

----------


## anhxco

> một bộ nguồn sau khi độ


Cái nì cụ dùng đc max bao nhiêu A vậy?

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu không thay đổi biến áp thì dòng max của nó bang dòng min của cuộn dây được sử dung. Lấy cuộn -12V để xử dung có dòng thấp lắm đấy

----------


## lekimhung

Có an toàn không ta? Sao thấy ớn quá. Đang có 1 con spindle dc 12000rpm 300w 48v, chắc mua biến áp thường dùng cho nó yên tâm.

----------


## Nam CNC

công nhận cha hưng này sợ chết dễ sợ , mà mấy cha sợ điện giựt mà cứ bị điện giựt hoài à.

----------


## lekimhung

> công nhận cha hưng này sợ chết dễ sợ , mà mấy cha sợ điện giựt mà cứ bị điện giựt hoài à.


Ai cũng có 1 nỗi sợ thầm kín nha anh, anh đừng nói anh hổng có à nha.

----------


## anhxco

> Nếu không thay đổi biến áp thì dòng max của nó bang dòng min của cuộn dây được sử dung. Lấy cuộn -12V để xử dung có dòng thấp lắm đấy


Dạ, -12v của nguồn atx dòng thấp, nhưng mà cháu chưa nói đến việc này, ví dụ mình nâng 12v đến 24v đi, áp tăng gấp đôi. có thể lúc không tải vẫn ok nhưng có tải vào thì có lẽ không ổn, lúc thiết kế nguồn chắc chắn nhà sx đã tính số vòng dây vừa đủ rồi, nâng áp lên chút dòng chắc chắn giảm, và nâng áp lên đến 1 mức sẽ chẳng nâng đc nữa, gần như lúc này chỉ mang ý nghĩa khi không tải, có tải vào áp hạ ngay. Theo cháu nghĩ nêu vẫn muốn độ theo kiểu này thì nên quấn lại cái biến áp.

----------


## anhxco

> Có an toàn không ta? Sao thấy ớn quá. Đang có 1 con spindle dc 12000rpm 300w 48v, chắc mua biến áp thường dùng cho nó yên tâm.


48v chạy 35v chắc ok à, em có bộ nguồn 35v của máy photo đây, con này muốn nâng lên 48v có lẽ khả thi hơn, nhưng mà cũng k nên, 35v chắc cũng ok rùi, con makita e 100v mà e cho chạy 35v ăn gỗ vần tốt à. Bác thích e biếu bác 1 bộ.

----------


## lekimhung

> 48v chạy 35v chắc ok à, em có bộ nguồn 35v của máy photo đây, con này muốn nâng lên 48v có lẽ khả thi hơn, nhưng mà cũng k nên, 35v chắc cũng ok rùi, con makita e 100v mà e cho chạy 35v ăn gỗ vần tốt à. Bác thích e biếu bác 1 bộ.


Không cần đâu bác ơi, em mua nguồn âm ly có đầu ra cao hơn 48v 1 chút, dể điều chỉnh tốc cho nó hơn, 35v không lên 12000 prm được.

----------


## anhxco

> Không cần đâu bác ơi, em mua nguồn âm ly có đầu ra cao hơn 48v 1 chút, dể điều chỉnh tốc cho nó hơn, 35v không lên 12000 prm được.


ok bác, nguồn này e đang tính nâng áp cho nó lên chút mà đang nhác quá.

----------


## mattroidem

Dùng 2 nguồn nối tiếp nhau nâng lên 48v thì dễ mod. Cuộn dây nắn ra 12v+ và 12v- là cùng 1 cuộn bên trong biến áp xung, khả năng chịu dòng lớn nhỏ là do đường 12- dùng diode dòng nhỏ, nên nếu cần thì thay diode chịu dòng lớn vào đường 12-, lúc đó sẽ có 24V dòng khá lớn (ví dụ ban đầu là 12v 15a thì có 24v 7.5a) 
Dùng 1 nguồn mod lên cũng được mà khó hơn 1 tí. Phải tháo biến áp xung ra quấn lại, sau đó thay diode nắn bằng loại chịu áp cao hơn, thay đổi đường hồi tiếp và bỏ phần bảo vệ...
Nguồn atx cũ giờ rất rẻ nên chơi giải pháp 2 nguồn dễ chế lại tuy hơi cồng kềnh 1 tí.
Ví dụ về 1 nguồn nâng lên 48v em thử gần đây:

----------

diy1102, Tuanlm

----------

